# Glock 36 problems?



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

I sold my G26 last month & started carrying my Kimber CDP II Pro for CCW. In winter it is easier to conceal but I still find myself missing the SC Glock for certain dress/occasions so I was looking at the G 36. Seems there were a lot of problems with FTE & FTF on them? Also pinky pinching. Is there also certain serial #'s to stay away from (early production)? General consenses is that trade in value on these are in the crapper & there are more used 36's than 30's for sale. My 26 served me flawlessly for 2 years & around 1000 rounds & was hoping for the same in a SC .45 Glock. Any input would be greatly appreciated because I'm looking to buy within the next week.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I am not sure I understand your reasoning. The 4" 1911 is much thinner than the G30 and will hide very well under a dress shirt. Have you tried a tuckable holster?
I use the Galco Skyops for the 4 ¼" 1911 and the gun DISAPPEARS. It's an excellent option for a dressier carry. Make sure you get the additional Y hook if you are going to wear it with an 1 ½" belt.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2560&GunID=183

Seriously, this is a black hole of a holster.


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the response old padawan & I did scope out the Galco skyop but I don't like the positioning & fumbling under a shirt. I guess I kinda got accustomed to the short handle & length of the Glock. With a IWB holster not much was above the belt unlike my kimber. I really dont want to trade my Pro for a Ultra or custom so off to purchase a glock I go! I also hope that my wife will take a liking to the G36 & dump that worthless (ugh) Kel Tec 3AT! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've been hearing of possible issues with the G36 recently. What's it all about and anyone have any references to the particular issues?


----------



## T-1000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I just picked up a 36 about 3 months ago and have shot about 1200 rounds thru it without a problem. I did however notice that the slide release lever is harder to release then my 17. Other than that zero issues. I would carry this weapon on me any day without concern.:draw:


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

*Picked up the Glock 36 Today*

It just felt too good to let go. I made the deal & put 50 rounds FMJ through it & absolutely LOVE it! Going to be my new carry gun when maximum concealment is required. 1st 3 shots were dead center bullseye's! Only when I emptied the whole clip did it rise a little. I think Glock has the best sub compacts out there & are affordable! :smt023 Hey T-1000, I can't wait to put the next 1150 rounds through it to catch up to you! Probably will take a while since I have 2 other .45 's


----------



## T-1000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Mach One Man said:


> It just felt too good to let go. I made the deal & put 50 rounds FMJ through it & absolutely LOVE it! Going to be my new carry gun when maximum concealment is required. 1st 3 shots were dead center bullseye's! Only when I emptied the whole clip did it rise a little. I think Glock has the best sub compacts out there & are affordable! :smt023 Hey T-1000, I can't wait to put the next 1150 rounds through it to catch up to you! Probably will take a while since I have 2 other .45 's


Ya i've been real happy with mine! This is my only .45 and i've been looking at getting a 1911 next in .45 so I should slow down a little as I will be sharing the .45 rounds with another gun.:anim_lol: Then again it seems the more guns I own the more I seem to shoot them all!:minigun: If anyone is second guessing a model 36 I would say that I would purchase it again in a heartbeat. Great gun.


----------



## sharp (Dec 26, 2006)

Ram Rod said:


> I've been hearing of possible issues with the G36 recently. What's it all about and anyone have any references to the particular issues?


IMO failure issues with the G36 are related to inexperienced shooters, not the weapon. It compact weapon with a short and slim grip and a considerable amount of recoil, which I think makes it prone to malfunction by an inexperience shooter. I have never had a failure of any kind with a G36 and I have fired several hundred rounds through a few of them. Like I said....just my opinion and everybody has one.


----------

